# New Book "Soo Bahk Ancient Ways Modern Art" by Len Losik available at Amazon.com



## llosik (Apr 1, 2003)

Soo Bahk Ancient Ways Modern Art Volume I includes detailed description of the creation, evolution and history of Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan and 8 Soo Bahk Do  hand illustrated Hyungs. All the details we expected from the Grandmaster but wasn't included in other books.

Soo Bahk Ancient Ways Modern Art Volume II includes the remaining  11 hand illustrated Soo Bahk Do Hyungs.

Further information about these books and other Tang Soo Do books by Len Losik at http://www.homestead.com/sanlen1

Both of these volumes are available at Amazon.com


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2003)

I notice that there are numerous articles freely available at the author's site.


----------

